
JAI Language Status Update - jasonkostempski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFaBs-CUX5w&feature=youtu.be
======
hugja
For those that want to know more there's the unofficial Jai Primer:
[https://github.com/BSVino/JaiPrimer/blob/master/JaiPrimer.md](https://github.com/BSVino/JaiPrimer/blob/master/JaiPrimer.md)

